# RE: "Newby" needs advice................



## trvlgirl42 (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi everyone,

WOW! After just reading a few things on here, I think I am at the right place. Here's my deal. I have been researching RV's for almost a year now. My intention is to be a full-timer. It will just be me, and one large, one small dog. I have narrowed down my choice based on budget, my personal preferences, and length(for storage when not on the road).
I have decided on a class C ranging from 26' to 28'. I really like the Tioga 26Q with much basement storage (important). I also am leaning towards a Ford engine rather than Chevy. OH, I am looking for info on flooring, of all things. I have already decided traveling with dogs it will be important to have vinyl type flooring instead of carpet. Anyways, enough for now..................what advice can you give the newby? Thanks in advance. I will look forward to your words.....................trvlgirl42


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jul 17, 2006)

Re: RE: "Newby" needs advice................



Lorrin, welcome to the RV forum. 

We purchased the Winnebago Winnie 31 foot on a Ford E-450 chassis with a V-10 engine. It has 3-speed with overdrive transmission. We think it is great for the last two years, and I'm sure more to come. 

The key to buying the Class C like you described is to buy it with the E-450 chassis. If yours ends up being a little shorter than ours thats even better. If you go with a lighter chassis, then you might end up overloading it. 

We have a lot of storage and have not filled it yet. One problem is that most of our storage is under the driver side slideout (it moves with the slideout), so I tend to not overload that area. I'm afraid that will cause some problems with wear and tear on the slideout mechanism, although I haven't seen any hint of trouble. 

Our floor plan has carpet except right around the kitchen area and bathroom. We have a little vacumn cleaner and no pets that travel with us. I see your problem, though. 

Don't miss out on some deals in used RV's.


----------



## trvlgirl42 (Jul 17, 2006)

Re: RE: "Newby" needs advice................

Hey, Thanks for the advice. Is an E-450 chassis heavier duty than the others? Can you describe in what way? Also, can you tell me what kind of gas mileage your 31' gets? Thanks.............


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jul 17, 2006)

Re: RE: "Newby" needs advice................



Yes, compared to the E-350 chassis, the E-450 is HD. I can't quote the details, though they are available. I noticed when we were looking that the shorter MH's had E-350's and V8's. 

My V-10 Winnie 31' will get 8 mpg most of the time. With a headwind it will drop down to 7 mpg. I've seen 6.5 mpg. I've also seen 8.5 mpg. This is all at 65 mph max. Most of my driving recently has been on short trips here in Texas; basically flat country. (Others might tell you higher mileage, but I don't know how it can be done.) 

I always try to fill up half a tank lately due to the shock factor. I'm shocked at the bill!


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Jul 17, 2006)

Re: RE: "Newby" needs advice................

As a GM retiree I am going to speak up for the Chevy or GMC chassis and engine.  If you go with the 8100 (496) GM engine you are going to get better gas mileage and just as much power.  Plus GM has a new heavy duty transmission to bolt to their engine.  The Kodiac chassis have been around along time.  I have an 8100 engine in my Class A on a Workhorse chassis with the Allison transmission.  I tow a Colorado Quad Cab and haven't had any problems going through the mountains of WV or Virginia.  Although I have quit using cruise control because it makes the engine rev to about 4,000 rpms going up the long climbs and I can just hear the fuel pump sucking gas.  It seems to do a pretty good job maintaining a speed over 50 mph even on the steepest and longest grades.

And I average 9 to 10 miles per gallon.  If it were all flat land I could probably hit 12 but that may be wishful thinking.  It does have 345 horses though and I think the new ones have even more.

I agree with you about the vinyl floors.  Wish I had them in the motorhome just for grandkids.  One other item I would make sure I got, a fold out hide-a-bed.  We bought our motorhome with a "J" couch, supposed to be the latest thing.  Most uncomfortable piece of furniture I have ever sat on and impossible to sleep on.  Also, make sure you check out the outside storage on your new motorhome.  You aren't going to want to keep all that dog food inside your RV.  

And be aware of items that the dealer will try to sell you like Life Insurance, Clear Coatings, Extended Warranties, etc. etc.  Read the fine print.  For example, they may try to sell you life insurance at a cost of thousands and then you will find out it is only good for 2 years.  That is pretty expensive life insurance.  Just some thoughts.

Good Luck and Happy Trails to you.


----------

